# [VIDEO] New Halloween Horror Nights 25 Video Released!



## Levon (Sep 9, 2015)

WATCH THE EXCLUSIVE DIRECTOR’S CUT OF HALLOWEEN HORROR NIGHTS TV AD

Take a look Halloween Horror Nights fans!

http://www.orlandocosplay.com/2015/...-horror-cosplay-like-halloween-horror-nights/


----------

